# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  ¿Cuándo prefieres recibir el boletín de "Novedades" de AgroFórum?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Por favor, ayúdenme a definir cuándo es preferible para ustedes que enviemos nuestro boletín de "Novedades", participando en la encuesta que ven más arriba por favor. 
Muchas gracias por su honesta respuesta. 
SaludosTemas similares: AgroFórum estrena nuevo boletín de "Novedades" Especializacion: Control Fitosanitarios Granado "Wonderful" y Palto "Hass" y "Gem" "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. "Auto-Guardado" en AgroFórum.pe

----------

